# Defects/oxidation in paint help



## a13x (Apr 13, 2007)

My Maserati has what I first presumed was oxidation to the aluminium panels but I am now not so sure. There are places on the car and with my Land Rover where there is corrosion but this does not look like it. Below is a photo of what I am talking about.

In numerous places around the car are these marks in the paint/clear coat and I am hoping they can be removed somehow? They are not uniform in pattern and hopefully the image helps as it’s very difficult to capture on a camera. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Pictures aren't clear, top looks like a mini burn through (possibly). Any chance of more pictures?


----------



## a13x (Apr 13, 2007)

https://ibb.co/gqHRRL

Linked it on a hosting site. Terrible at getting them on a forum since photobucket!

Nothing has burned through the clearcoat. It's like some odd reaction but I was hoping it may be resolved by polishing/sanding the top clearcoat if I could work out what has gone on... photos don't help much and very difficult to photograph but will try and take some more.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Chemical staining usually from bird poo.

Can be fixed, method depends on paint system.

Possible to use a hairdryer with self-healing clear coats, don’t go wet sanding unless you’ve got experience and a paint depth gauge.

If the staining isn’t too deep, regular polishing will get it out.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That looks like wrinkle Etching:wall: the more serious etching where the area has been heated by the sun then cooled off by the evening temperature.

It expands and contracts causing these marks deep in the clear coat and that's when that area will probably need new paint. I hope am wrong but I've come across this before and no matter how much you compound it or wet sand it, it's probably very close to the paint colour. 

You could try a compound and see but it's very unlikely it will resolve the problem. Now that's only going on what I can see in the photos :thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

chongo said:


> That looks like wrinkle Etching:wall: the more serious etching where the area has been heated by the sun then cooled off by the evening temperature.
> 
> It expands and contracts causing these marks deep in the clear coat and that's when that area will probably need new paint. I hope am wrong but I've come across this before and no matter how much you compound it or wet sand it, it's probably very close to the paint colour.
> 
> You could try a compound and see but it's very unlikely it will resolve the problem. Now that's only going on what I can see in the photos :thumb:


Had this on my Mercedes it had a full respray to resolve the issue. 6 months later it came back


----------



## a13x (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks all. What makes it odd is that it is smooth to the touch and that it is in numerous areas of the car, some lower on the door where you wouldn’t expect normal etching or even the sun to have an affect. 

I think I will have to take it to an experience body shop as I cannot get any clearer photos. In some angles it is there and in others almost impossible to see. Very odd!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

a13x said:


> Thanks all. What makes it odd is that it is smooth to the touch and that it is in numerous areas of the car, some lower on the door where you wouldn't expect normal etching or even the sun to have an affect.
> 
> I think I will have to take it to an experience body shop as I cannot get any clearer photos. In some angles it is there and in others almost impossible to see. Very odd!


Then has it had paint in its past??


----------



## a13x (Apr 13, 2007)

It has had a panel painted but not on these areas. Could it be from being in the booth?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

a13x said:


> It has had a panel painted but not on these areas. Could it be from being in the booth?


TBH it's hard to say but if you can take it to your nearest professional Detailer and ask if he could help in anyway :thumb: if you take it straight to a body shop they will just probably say it needs a respray


----------

